# Finished pruning now to spray



## Sage (Dec 15, 2019)

Finished pruning yesterday, snowing today...

I need to get in a late fall spray. mostly fighting powdery mildew in the summer. What is the best preventive chemical? Looks like good spray weather in about a week and I want to get equipment out of storage and ready.


----------



## Sage (Dec 15, 2019)

As a side note I have noticed a lot of powdery mildew on weeds outside the vineyard fence. Anything to be gained by spraying a swath around the fence? Maybe normal upwind direction?


----------



## wxtrendsguy (Dec 18, 2019)

Lime Sulfur...it is a joy to work with. But I would wait till later this winter before applying...


----------



## Sage (Dec 20, 2019)

I've been trying to source lime/sulphur but have not found any.


----------



## wxtrendsguy (Dec 20, 2019)

Keystone Pest Solutions has it by the 5 gal bucket.


----------



## Sage (Dec 22, 2019)

Found it, Thanks


----------



## Masbustelo (Dec 23, 2019)

Does anyone know if Lime-sulfur liquids for pets can be used to spray vines?


----------



## Snafflebit (Feb 1, 2020)

Should lime sulfur be used at budbreak or before? Since we are trying to protect leaves.


----------



## montanarick (Feb 2, 2020)

All the literature that I've seen suggests you get a start before bud break.


----------



## Collie Flowers farm (Feb 2, 2020)

Depends, some varieties are sulfur sensitive and can only be sprayed during dormancy...


----------



## jpwatkins9 (Feb 3, 2020)

Wonder if “Dormant spray” would be good, I use it on my Peach trees. Basically mineral oil in solution. Suffocates any eggs payed on the bare branches. Good if you have pets.


----------



## efBobby (Feb 5, 2020)

Based off what I read I would say yes. The fungi and mold go dormant with your vines but if or when you get a winter warm spell they could potentially wake up before your vines and do some real damage.

Additionally logic would dictate that you may be able to more damage than normal to these microorganism since they and their defenses would be asleep which is especially important if you have surrounding vegetation. In my opinion.


----------



## Sage (Feb 15, 2020)

Groworganic.Com

Lime/sulfur @ around $42 plus shipping for 2 1/2 gallons.

Got very fast service and shipping


----------



## BigH (Feb 15, 2020)

Lime sulfur info from Mike White at Iowa State



> *Dormant Liquid Lime Sulfur Treatment*
> 
> Liquid Lime Sulfur (calcium polysulfide) is used in vineyards primarily as a dormant application to disinfect the cordons and canes just prior to bud break to get early season Anthracnose control. Whether-or-not an early season lime sulfur application is needed should be based on past experience and the susceptibility of the grape cultivars being grown.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sage (Feb 25, 2020)

Sprayed last week with sulphur lime mix. I will spray again when buds swell and look about ready to pop.

I put on a very thorough spray, soaking vines and loose bark as much as possible.

Still considering spraying the ground in the immediate areas around the vineyard. Insects must also be carriers.


----------



## Neb Farmer (Feb 25, 2020)

I spray wettable sulphur ( Microthiol Disperss Fungicide , organic ) right before bud break in the Spring , and then every two weeks after that . When the grapes are getting ready to flower I will stop for a week or so , and then when the grapes are done flowering and are forming small berries/fruit I will start my 'every two weeks ' spraying again, but will delay spraying if the temperatures get too high ( 85 F or higher ) I stop spraying sulphur when I am about 5 weeks to harvest time. After harvest I will usually spray one more time before winter arrives.

I have adopted this spray practice for several years. I have a small Gentleman's Vineyard comprised of Riesling , Sangiovese , and Nebbiolo.

If I do not spray sulphur like this , then I will have powdery mildew ( Pacific Northwest is damp ) . Powdery mildew will not only mess with the foilage, it will also retard the development of the grape berries and stop them from becoming nice,juicy grapes. It WILL ruin your crop. 

As much as I did not want to have to put spray on my grapes , I found out the hard way that if I didn't , I would lose most of my crop to powdery mildew. Amazingly enough , the powdery mildew is not an issue for some food-type grapes growing right next to the vinifera!


----------



## Sage (Feb 26, 2020)

I am in the north west also and yes, spray or loose it. I might alternate another spray but I think it's going to be mostly sulfur.


----------



## wxtrendsguy (Feb 28, 2020)

I'd recommend Quintec around flowering...its very effective and fairly cheap as well. Only use once a year.


----------

